# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  Загрузка классификатора банков РФ в 1С 8.2

## danilius

Добрый день!  1С Предприятие 8.2 При попытке загрузить классификатор банков РФ с сайта РосБизнесКонсалтинг, выскакивает ошибка 0хс000007b. Подскажите пожалуйста в чем может быть дело?

----------


## lekhaplaton

тестирование базы на ошибки  может быть поможет:gamer:

----------


## danilius

у меня база"отученная" - может поэтому?

----------


## avm3110

> у меня база"отученная" - может поэтому?


Это вряд ли.
Попробуй обновить этот классификатор с диска ИТС. При загрузке через сайт вполне возможны траблы например "выход в инет" (та же прокся) и т.д.

----------


## alex-babkin

Вперед всего нужны права на распаковку принятого файла

----------


## DenSoito

buy female viagra pills where can i buy accutane tadalafil fast delivery tamoxifen canada cost fluoxetine 10 mg cost

----------

